# Hate Crickets



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

The sound, the smell, then fact they easily die!!! Anyone one else share my feelings.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

yep, but sometimes you just need them..


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 22, 2011)

i second....or third that emotion!!!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 22, 2011)

Same here, roaches are my new best friend(s).


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

can you feed roaches in stead of crix? Ive heard some diff opinions. I use dubia myself.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes you can, roaches are better.


----------



## Big Dave (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh ya! Im glad my Savannah is losing interest in them. I tried giving her clams today for the first time, whoa, I think this is Sambuca's new favorite treat.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the sound. Waiting to get a few frogs too. Reminds me of being in the jungle. Tried to talk the woman into letting me put in a giant cat box full of dirt so I could have a jungle room but since we are gonna move in a few years it would be a pain.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahhh I hate crix too I am glad I am not the only one. I will never ever feed crix again they are loud smelly and can be a pain in the arse to catch. Plus I had a bit of a bad experience with crix when I was younger...


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

I just ord[/i]ered 300I medium dubia nymphs, is that a good size for a 4wk old giant?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

Order some adult male and femles too so you an start a colony. They will wipe out three hundred roaches quickly Mine wipedout 750 in a few weeks. They are so easy to breed I use a plastic storage tub, UTH heater, oranges, veggies and they will do there thing. There is no odor from mine.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 23, 2011)

I use 50/50 oats and cat food ground up. Citrus too. I hear it helps with breeding. Not sure if its true but its inexpensive.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, will order a breeding pair and get them started, just seems hard to find any decent reptile shops or places to find feeders. Found one, worman near me, but his hours are a bit like a banks.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> Thanks guys, will order a breeding pair and get them started, just seems hard to find any decent reptile shops or places to find feeders. Found one, worman near me, but his hours are a bit like a banks.



You are gonna need alot more than a breeding pair if you expect to use them anytime soon.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess what then 15 pairs or so?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 24, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> I guess what then 15 pairs or so?



If you want to use for feeding right away you will need several hundred. Feed crickets, etc... while your roach population builds.


...Jefroka


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 24, 2011)

I started with 9 male and 9 female and about 700 mixed sizes I feed alot of lizards roachesthough. rickets are asolutely disgusting and they don't have much nutritional value.


----------

